# The new Temp. What do you think?



## Mantis41 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have made a quick poll to get a feeling for what Tempers think of V3+.


----------



## Ace (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a much needed change, IMO. Give everyone a few days, and we'll all be used to it.


----------



## Wiip™ (Oct 8, 2011)

I like the "What's on your mind?" feature, the new style of the forum is also great.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

It's okay...I guess...


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 8, 2011)

It stole my old avatar! Other then that it's okay.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 8, 2011)

I like it a lot more than the old one, could use a tiny bit of work such as the rounded corners just above Reply aren't that great and the old reply to this topic button


----------



## yusuo (Oct 8, 2011)

I like the new layout alot easier to navigate though a little slower on loading, but to be fair I am on a netbook


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2011)

Second option, and I'm pretty sure that option will win with a landslide. We've all been spoiled with the previous GBAtemp version, where so much was possible and customizable and hence we expect those things to stay forever. Now when we lose those small features we really liked, and instead get much bigger new features we don't know yet, we get pretty pissed off.
I'm 100% sure the staff will try to listen to all the 'complaints' from the members and they will try to give us back all those small features we liked, it'll just take some time.

AND I'm fine with waiting some time, the people who were behind this upgrade deserve a break, I wouldn't mind waiting on some changes for a month now.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Oct 8, 2011)

how many topic on this are there? only one with a poll though...


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 8, 2011)

Only problem is that I lost my PM's (also 1 unread one)  and the lay-out style looks very modern to me ^^


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2011)

KuRensan said:


> Only problem is that I lost my PM's (also 1 unread one)  and the lay-out style looks very modern to me ^^


All PM's are being converted or so, read the announcement post again. You won't lose them


----------



## xist (Oct 8, 2011)

The amount of effort put into the change is obvious, however the changes suit a particular demographic more than others and i fear that it'll drive away the slightly older members who desire a site that does the job with the minimum amount of bells and whistles. Personally i'm not a fan of the new style as i fall into the bracket who wants simple and functional.


----------



## person66 (Oct 8, 2011)

I quite like it, although I think it could use a bit more work here and there (such as the â€‹ whenever you change something in the reply window), but I like it much better than the old one.

Also: Yay! tapatalk 

@*KuRensan *I thought I read that PMs were going to be added back shortly, they were still working on them... (ninja'd )


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 8, 2011)

Some things do need changing and as soon as those changes are made it will make the site upgrade a pleasant experience for everyone.
I think those people saying the site is too hard to navigate are slightly mad as everything seems to be in the same place and if there have been changes made then I like them as everything is where it should be.

@xist - I personally feel that the simple yet functional side of GBAtemp is still here, it hasn't gone anywhere. Sure there are a lot of new features available now but that doesn't mean you have to use them at all.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 8, 2011)

Hope there will be like 10000 haters and some admin not ignoring it so that they will give us at least the chance to get the old skin back optional to the new.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 8, 2011)

I want a few more customisable options otherwise I think it's a great redesign.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a bit more streamlined if you ask me.

I personally like it quite a bit, and the photo uploads fixed so I couldn't be happier.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm enjoying it...aside from the fact that I'm paying far too much attention to my notifications...


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Oct 9, 2011)

This is awesome.I like the layout


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 9, 2011)

It needs way less spacing between listed thread posts when viewing the forums, or at least a way to adjust it. Aside from that, I like it, but that's a killer issue to me.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have made a quick poll to get a feeling for what Tempers think of V3+.


----------



## Westside (Oct 9, 2011)

EOF on the front page?  Fuck yes.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been messing with it as it was being built, mainly by trying to break things and acting like a butthole. We have some talented coders and designers, and yeah we do listen to suggestions and complaints. Although we've had the moderators using it for a bit, testing it out before release, it was a work in progress.. the fixed state will have to have kinks worked out through the interaction of our large user base. The quickness with which problems were fixed during the testing stage gives me confidence that most people will be happy with it over time.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 9, 2011)

I love it but that Dark version looks absolutely horrible in my opinion, so I'm sticking with the default skin.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 9, 2011)

i love like buuton and profile backgrounds


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 9, 2011)

Off topic: I notice that there is also the _mobile site_ activated.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 9, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> Off topic: I notice that there is also the _mobile site_ activated.


URL? or Are you using the IPB app?


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 9, 2011)

ron975 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic: I notice that there is also the _mobile site_ activated.
> ...


I couldn't access gbatemp.net straight (I suppose it's a bug) from my iPhone, so I used google and used an alternative gbatemp URL to get me here. They link to mobile sites unlike before, and you can even post from them.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 9, 2011)

I was wondering why the website was down then I saw the new changes... now my hands and keyboard are sticky


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

Icealote said:


> I was wondering why the website was down then I saw the new changes... now my hands and keyboard are sticky


Sticky? I didn't know that the new temp has a porn discussion section.


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2011)

All but 6 messages from my PM box were deleted for whatever reason.

I like the design though. I especially like that we've got a dark skin now. My eyes are very sensitive to light and i use darkened styles for most of my sites when available. It's very WIP at the moment, but i appreciate the ongoing effort.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Oct 9, 2011)

I am very much in love with it. Only thing that will make it perfect is the release of a Professor Layton 4 US rom in the NDS rombox.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2011)

The layout seems to be growing on me. Still hate the blog system, though. It was better as a standalone forum.



RikuCrafter said:


> I am very much in love with it. Only thing that will make it perfect is the release of a Professor Layton 4 US rom in the NDS rombox.


There is no rombox. There are no roms.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Oct 9, 2011)

I meant the release thing at the bottom of the homepage.

I know not to ask for roms, I've been here for a while.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice new forum design! I love it!


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks Complicated, but a lil' bit Awesome


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 9, 2011)

Many of us were used to the old v3 temp and it will take some time to get used to the new one.


----------



## kevan (Oct 9, 2011)

Truthfully I hate it...
But I ain't going to leave just because of it.
Although I might get used to it after awhile


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2011)

It's very good. Takes a second longer to load, though, but still very awesome.


----------



## x3V1L_Darklord (Oct 9, 2011)

It looks better now
but the wiki has it old forums style, is that gonna stay that way or change?


----------



## Satangel (Oct 9, 2011)

Starting to really like the new functions like the status updates, calendar (VERY handy, unless it becomes to cluttered) and maybe even the Gallery.
After some time of adaptation, I'm starting to like it even more.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have made a quick poll to get a feeling for what Tempers think of V3+.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 13, 2011)

This poll should have been made a week after it comes out. Of course people will hate change and not be able to know the full futures in the first day. It took me like a day to adjust but I am noticing all of the new features and it's pretty epic.


----------



## kevan (Oct 13, 2011)

Blogs are so God damn quite now... (new threads are still there but replies lack alot!)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2011)

I am still getting used to it. Although it took me like half an hour just to figure out how to post a youtube video >.< Once I get used to it, I think I will love the new look.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 14, 2011)

Generally I like it, BUT...
It's more simplistic now that the lines are removed from title bars and such. Those were a big part of the design because they made it stand out more and not look as simplistic. For example the white title bars look really white now, there's hardly any variation to them at all and it's a bit boring when they have no texture. Also the orange lines on the top right look too plain now without proper shading. I guess the site has just been redesigned to be more glossy, but there's not really enough contrast in the glossiness, it's hardly visible, and glossiness doesn't really suit GBAtemp since it's mostly a retro forum and glossiness is something new that everyone started doing since Vista...
If the lines were added back it would be pretty much perfect, those were a big part of the design in my opinion. Some parts of the design still have them, yet other parts look really plain after they were removed.
I also like the new features that were added with the new IPB and that everything is more smooth, the quick editor has more features and that the links on the top fade when you highlight them.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the new temp... but there is only one thing that annoys me
the new login box doesn’t allow firefox to write my stored username and password. I’ve to write it every time I want to login… it sucks.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> I love the new temp... but there is only one thing that annoys me
> the new login box doesn’t allow firefox to write my stored username and password. I’ve to write it every time I want to login… it sucks.




Seriously? I'm not having that trouble.


----------



## Necron (Oct 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> I love the new temp... but there is only one thing that annoys me
> the new login box doesn’t allow firefox to write my stored username and password. I’ve to write it every time I want to login… it sucks.


Now that you mention it, I have the same problem here, using Firefox 7.0.1


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 15, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > I love the new temp... but there is only one thing that annoys me
> ...


weird... what version of firefox are you using
Im on 7.0.1


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> weird... what version of firefox are you using
> Im on 7.0.1



I'm also on 7.0.1
Just logged out and logged back in to be sure. It's entering my password just fine.
However I was having that trouble before clearing my cache.


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 15, 2011)

Well at first it was the brightness that bothered me but with the dark theme thats fixed,so the only thing that really annoys me is the floating bar with your name on it,i'd prefer it to stay in one spot and not float over every page...


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 15, 2011)

The new colors and layout looks good. The only issue I have is that I click on the "View new content" link on the top.  This returns a page of thread with new posts in it. The problem is that the thread subject is in a small box. You also have the options box taking up a lot of room on the left side.  Lastly, the name of the sub-forum also takes up more room (perhaps it should be smaller with word wrap)?  Bottom line, I would like to see the options box take up less room and more room given to the title of the thread column.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't mind the new look, or changes; but performance is terrible. Everything takes forever to load, and it takes about a minute for a comment to actually be posted. Hopefully you guys will be able to optimize the coding, or whatever controls speed.


----------

